# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Переключатель питания жёстких дисков

## Sergi

Имеется два жёстких диска, и на каждом установлена своя операционка. Первый винт - интернет и игрухи, второй - рабочий. Постоянно приходится перетыкать питание, а разъёмы вобщем-то не вечные. Напрашивается самый простой вариант - спаять переключатель питания жёстких дисков в виде тумблера :)
...НО, компьютер - вещь тонкая и высокотехнологичная, а информация на жёстких дисках вдобавок ещё и ценная :) ...поэтому хочу спросить совета многоуважаемой публики - стоит ли вообще паять такую приблуду?
Понимаю, что переключаться можно и через биос, но тумблер, замаскированный под светодиод, выглядит для меня куда более подходящим вариантом.

----------


## fomton

А что? будет интересно узнать, что и как у тебя получилось. Но комп все равно придется выключать перед переключением питания. Хотя есть SATA контроллеры, позволяющие перетыкать "на горячую"

----------


## mik2007

зачем нужны проблемы с переключателем :eek: 
Подсоединяй сразу два жестких диска и установи на первый одну винду а на второй другую винду
И вовремя загрузки будет выскакивать окно какую винду нужно загружать :D

----------


## Sergi

...мне нужно, чтобы диск не был виден через систему... особенно посторонним личностям, коих вокруг компьютера вьются толпы ;)

----------


## mik2007

если отформатировать диск в файловую систему NTFS то можно установить права доступа как к папке так и к диску вцелом, или можно воспользоваться сторнним софтом и защитить любые данные.:p

----------


## Newin

> если отформатировать диск в файловую систему NTFS то можно установить права доступа как к папке так и к диску вцелом, или можно воспользоваться сторнним софтом и защитить любые данные.:p


мдяяя такой русской защиты инфы я еще не слхал)))) ТуМбЛер))

----------


## mik2007

> мдяяя такой русской защиты инфы я еще не слхал)))) ТуМбЛер))


1.Ставим пвроль на админа
2.Создаем нового пользователя
3.Кликаем по ярлыку мой компютер
4.Кликаем на нужном диске правой кнопкой СВОЙСТВА
5.Выбираем вкладку безопасность
6.Убираем нужные галочки,у нового пользователя,применяем и пришли к результату диск закрыт от посторонних глаз.:p

----------

